# Lakes Weekend, a brilliant time



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Farah and Nicky for puting all the hard work into soting the hotel for everyone  and thanks Paul for sorting the route ;D
It was just super in every way!! A great time, indeed.
The good weather helped, too.
Nice putting faces to names (just a few) and meeting "old" friends. Ron and I had a very good time indeed!!! Apart from the first few miles traffic jam back home on the M6. But got home at a reasonable time.
Thanks again to all of you organisers ;D ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Big thanks to Paul (Block) for a fantastic day, great roads esp the "OUT-RUN" section of the dual-carriageway.

Great to meet everyone and put faces to tags/names.

Only downer was the M6 crawl back home. Â

Paul WHENS THE NEXT ONE ?

Ian Â


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for making it a great weekend everyone. Sarah and me really enjoyed it. Messing around on the Lake with Amir and Halle in a motor boat was great fun and who'd have thought on Friday that a sunburn was possible.

Sarah and I were very lucky with our hotel room but I feel sad and embarrassed at the problems others had. Good to see you smiling Mayer because I still feel angry about it myself.

Sundayâ€™s drive was superb. Iâ€™ve never had so many people stop and wave before. Although I wasnâ€™t popular with Sarah when I beeped and waved at that group of girls. The drive home was great too. Wak did a great job of leading us home. Going down the M1 dicing with that Sierra Cosworth and 300ZX had me in stitches. When we finally zipped past them as they sat stationary in the roadwork contra flow I almost cried. I sure am glad you pulled into the fast lane there Wak. I almost didnâ€™t make it over as the lanes divided. After dropping Sarah in Clapham I finally made it to Southampton at around 2:45am


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Block - that is an awesome route you picked - especially the twisty dual carriageway. I have to agree with the outrun comparison - it really did feel like playing an arcade game.

Wak - you are a hero when it comes to leading a convoy  Nice driving! Especially when you sped off after the ZX300 which kept passing us at what MUST have been at least 140mph or more. I have never had so much fun driving down from up north before and that move in to the contra flow was a touch of pure genius 

Andy - you almost missing the contra flow was probably down to me  I only dodged in to it at the last minute myself! Can't believe that you actually went to Southampton after dropping Sarah off - MAD! As for the boat ride around the lake - theres a funny story there but i'd better keep that to myself eh? 

Thanks to all of the organisers. Especially to Farhad and Nicky for sorting out the hotel side of things. It was pretty packed up there and it was good to book so far in advance.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Yes, theres a funny story about a pontoon, a horse and a pair of jeans. Thats one for another time me-thinks. 

Yup, a few seconds later and there would have been cones bouncing around on the motorway. But I reckon that saved us at least half an hour sat in traffic. Nice work Wak .

What did you do to that 300ZX Wak? You disappeared for ages fooling around with him. Did you prove your point?


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Oh, yeah. I was going to stay at Sarah's in Clapham last night and drive to Southampton this morning. But when we arrived there wasn't anywhere to park so I dropped her off and kept going. I hate parking in London!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Yes great day,great weather 8) new faces  ,when is the next one ;D only downer M6 car park  but overall [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It was very quick once we got onto the M61 ;D


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

Glad you all enjoyed the route, pitty the traffic caused a bit of a holdup but it was still good. i can sort out new routes anytime so just let me know when it's time to organise another up here, i'll hapily oblige now as the first one is the worst and ive managed that now ;D


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Mmmm, i can't say the hotel was anything to be thankful of Amir, but thank you for your gratitude.

You would think that considering we tried to book so early, we would have had a choice of much nicer hotels :-/ however it seemed that area is obviously over run by hotels all of the same standard that are cashing in on the fantastic scenery they have access to. :-/ and are all ensuring they are charging the same rates for the same thing [smiley=deal2.gif] so that no matter were you stay what you get is what you would have got up the road. There are much better hotels around with working facilities than that what we had there :-X

Anyhow, we made it a good weekend and the drive was well worth the journey.

thanks block.

Andy you must be shattered! you mad man 

NickyB

The lone girl driver of yesterdays meet [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

We had a fantastic time....thanks to all it was one of the best scenery events and drives I've done.

Many thanks to all for making it such a great event and the Grand Turisimo was great....I hope to see if it made it to video before I ran out of tape!

Pictures here:-

http://www.wak-tt.com/lakes2003/lakes2003.htm

I eventually passed the 300ZX and did to him what he did to us....however I do not wish to post the speed without a lawyer present! Â  ;D

The Sierra Cossie...was quick...and loud and gone!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

great pic's again wak [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

